

Apple's bands go way too far - anderzole
http://www.pcworld.com/article/188760/Apples_Bans_Go_Way_Too_Far.html?tk=rss_news

======
minsight
The thread title and the article title are one letter different from each
other, but it's a pretty important letter.

~~~
tesseract
"Apple's bands" would be the Beatles, Wings, Hot Chocolate, Grapefruit,
Plastic Ono Band, etc...

------
astrodust
Apple Records is totally out of control. At this rate one of their bands is
going to end up "bigger than Jesus"!

